# Affordable Thermal Night Vision Camera



## TallDude (Apr 27, 2016)

I saw this 'FLIR' waterproof thermal camera on an ad. I imagine there are a number of ways to utilize this form of imagery, aside from the obvious....

FLIR Ocean Scout TK Marine Thermal Handheld Camera | West Marine


----------



## Watchful (Apr 27, 2016)

I have had one of these for a few months, its pretty cool tech, pun intended.
Caterpillar flir phone


----------



## TallDude (Apr 27, 2016)

That is a serious phone.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 27, 2016)

FLIR and night vision are two different things.  
FLIR registers heat and can be used day or night to produce an image.  It works best at night due or on cloudy days when there is a greater heat signature range. 

Night Vision amplifies existing light to give the opportunity to see in the dark.  The newest generation (Gen  V)  is startlingly clear but only available to the military and other government entities.  

At work we had both at work.  FLIR and Gen 4 Night Vision.  The FLIR was nice as it was unit mounted and you just looked at the screen to view your subject.  The Night Vision was best for direct subject viewing.  You can track a subject hidden by trees, bushes etc with FLIR.  

It is an interesting looking FLIR device.  I just wish they had included a few pictures showing the quality of the  images it produces.


----------

